
Joaquin Phoenix's Oscars speech included a plea to end speciesism - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87zXvSCmSYk
======
anonsivalley652
It's good to see those arbitrarily bestowed with celebrity articulate big
picture pains if they can't articulate specific solutions. Better than vapid
statements, clichés or ego-stroking.

I can only dream that someone who gets enough multi-platform viewers will
mention not just that climate change is real but that global net negative
emissions including Carbon Capture & Sequestration (CCS) are vital to begin
now. Two of the most obvious of thousands of possible solutions is to begin
kelp farming where it's already growing like crazy, such as in the Atlantic
between the Yucatan in Mexico and West Africa, the other is iron seeding when
conditions are right to rapidly expand phytoplankton blooms. ~3,200 Gt of CO2
are in the atmosphere right now, and that needs to be ~2,100 Gt to reach 280
ppm.. an excess of 1.1 trillion metric tonnes / 1.1e15 kg / 1.1e18 g. That's
about 10x the total current biomass on Earth. It's a lot but it has to be
removed, and to do so will require doing big things at scale (i.e., self-
replicating floating factories), working with nearly all other countries and
getting it done. If people can build the pyramids, go to the Moon and
eliminate malaria, certainly people can figure out how to make a lot more
oceanic biomass and sequester it.

------
nikolay
I am sorry, but what does this have to do with the Oscars?! Is the Oscars, now
a free (although hard to get to) platform to promote ideologies? Also, aren't
plants species, too?

------
sunstone
It did rather seem that he forgot about the rehearsal part of his speech.

